
Why Six Hours of Sleep Is as Bad as None at All - prostoalex
http://www.fastcompany.com/3057465/how-to-be-a-success-at-everything/why-six-hours-of-sleep-is-as-bad-as-none-at-all?utm_content=bufferb5975&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
ruffrey
Title is misleading - should say: one night with 6 hours of sleep results in
equivalent performance on certain tasks as someone who did not sleep the night
before.

~~~
staz
The point of the article is that the people who missed two days of sleep knew
they didn't sleep enough and that they were not performing well. While the
people who only slept 6 hours per night thought they got enough sleep, so they
are more likely to continue this schedule.

~~~
wodenokoto
But they are still performing better than had they had no sleep at all.

I know people who regularly sleep 6 hours a day and I've also seen them after
an all nighter. Not the same thing at all.

